# Regulador de velocidad para motor de lavadora



## joshua_vi (Oct 25, 2020)

buenas!

Tengo un motor de una lavadora que se estropeo, quiero utilizarlo para otro fin, compre un regulador de velocidad en aliexpress con 6 pines. Dos pines son entrada AC 220v, otro tierra, tiene otros dos puenteados que son un terminal de salida y el que sobra se supone que es la otra salida. Parece que la conexion no es dificil, una entrada de 220v y una salida con la onda cortada que regula la velocidad.

El caso es que al conectarlo el motor no se mueve, no se si estoy pasando algo por alto o el regulador es defectuoso. dejo un video de como no funciona pero si conecto el motor directamente a 220v si funciona.


----------



## juanje (Oct 25, 2020)

Hola buenos dias desde Gijon -Asturias .
Para verificar si funciona tu varador de velocidad pon una carga de un portalamparas con una bombilla y regula la intensidad de luz de la bombilla y si varia la intensidad el regulador esta bien , saludos Juanje.


----------



## joshua_vi (Oct 25, 2020)

Muchas gracias Juanje, voy a verlo, porque la verdad que las indicaciones del regualador no dejan mucho lugar a duda.


----------



## juanje (Oct 25, 2020)

Si ves que no regula , verifica el triacs que lleva dentro , lo cambias y a funcionar , es probable que hayan cortocircuitado la carga y se cruzo y quemo el triacs , aqui te envio un esquema de un variador de potencia simple , saludos Juanje.


----------



## joshua_vi (Oct 25, 2020)

Nada, no se enciende y el polimetro me da 0 voltios de alterna en la salida


----------



## juanje (Oct 25, 2020)

El triacs no se ceba y creo que esta abierto por hacer un cortocircuito sobre la carga , son muy baratos los triacs  , no puedes reciclar alguno ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2020)

Publica una imagen del motor de tu lavadora.
Podría ser que a pesar de que tu regulador no funcione, luego *NO *te sirva para el motor


----------



## vrainom (Oct 25, 2020)

Brother el motor se conecta *al cable* que trae el control en los colores rojo y blanco, debería tener un diagrama de conexión a un lado del control como este: 



Pero como dice fogonazo, si el motor es de inducción quizá no te funcione como esperas.


----------



## vrainom (Oct 25, 2020)

Viendo fotografías de quienes compraron el control (bendita filosofía de desarmarlo antes de conectarlo 👍)  veo que la salida del triac esta en la conexión com y entre cc y ccw hay un capacitor de 12uf, entonces parece que sí está pensado para motores de inducción pequeños sin centrífugo para arranque y en los cables azules parece que se podría conectar un sensor de giro 🤯


----------



## juanje (Oct 25, 2020)

No comprendo tu aclaracion del tema , me haces una pregunta ?


----------



## capitanp (Oct 25, 2020)

No chicos es un control de velocidad para motor de fase partida con capacitor y le estan conectando un motor universal con escobillas

Ademas esos cables azules no se conectan ahi

CW y CCW es un puente que se mueve para cambiar el sentido de giro

El motor se conecta a el cable que viene del controlador pero creo que no es compatible con ese motor


----------



## vrainom (Oct 25, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> No chicos es un control de velocidad para motor de fase partida con capacitor y le estan conectando un motor universal con escobillas


Muy cierto, cómo para los motores de lavadora donde el devanado de trabajo y arranque son iguales. En ese caso podría conectarse el motor universal a los cables rojo y verde del cable de salida dejando el puente entre com y ccw, o directamente en la tablilla de conexiones así:


----------



## capitanp (Oct 25, 2020)

vrainom dijo:


> Muy cierto, cómo para los motores de lavadora donde el devanado de trabajo y arranque son iguales. En ese caso podría conectarse el motor universal a los cables rojo y verde del cable de salida dejando el puente entre com y ccw, o directamente en la tablilla de conexiones así:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256446



Corres con ventaja ya que tienes uno a a mano


----------



## joshua_vi (Nov 6, 2020)

Hola Chi@s!

gracias por las respuesta, probando con una bombilla me funciono de esta manera. Conecte la corriente AC a la parte de atrás del regulador. Y del cable que sale del regalador, los cables rojo y negro a la bombilla.

En el motor tengo tres cables de la bobina (común y dos direcciones) y las dos escobillas. Tengo puenteado el común con una escobilla, y para un funcionamiento normal aplico corriente alterna a una escobilla y a una de las direcciones.

Dicho esto he conectado el cable rojo y negro de la salida del regulador al motor, con el regulador al mínimo no se mueve, pero cuando voy subiendo llega un momento que arranca, pero la velocidad es muy superior a la que pretendo conseguir.

@capitanp como tienes conectado tu ese motor, regula a bajas revoluciones? muchas gracias

la conexión que proponéis es esta????


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 6, 2020)

Para motores universales de lavarropas tenes que usar el TDA1085, si usas un dimmer se caen las rpm con la carga. 






La otra es poner rotor y estator en paralelo y alimentearlo con corriente continua. con 12v empieza a girar y con 50v ya estarías al limite de las rpm.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 6, 2020


----------



## joshua_vi (Nov 7, 2020)

puedes dejarme el enlace para comprar un regulador que me sirva para este motor, soy bastante novato en electronica y me mareo al ver ese esquema jejjejejeje


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 7, 2020)

Machinery Speed Controls for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals on Machinery Speed Controls when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## joshua_vi (Nov 8, 2020)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Machinery Speed Controls for sale | eBay
> 
> 
> Get the best deals on Machinery Speed Controls when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.
> ...


muchas gracias


----------



## Ramirez (Abr 9, 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Ya que está el tema, a ver si me podéis ayudar a mí.
Yo compré este regulador y tengo una soplante que me gustaría conectar a ese regulador y no sé cómo.
¿Me podéis dar algunas pautas para la conexión? Gracias.
Adjunto fotografías de los cables y los colores.

Conector del regulador de Aliexpress:

Cables de la soplante (la manguera que tiene 2 cables es el condensador )

La soplante


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2021)

Por lo que veo es un motor de inducción monofásico de arranque por condensador. No esperes regular nada ahí.
Los motores de inducción solo se pueden regular con un variador de frecuencia. Los monofásicos no se sabe muy bien siquiera con eso si se puede...

Si hubieras consultado el foro antes de comprar, te habrías ahorrado el esfuerzo.

Eso es un regulador para motores universales, no es un regulador universal para motores.


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2021)

.

@Ramirez espera un par de minutos que me fijo si mi amiga me indica algo más respecto a tu compra en Aliexpress:

​
.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 9, 2021)

Ramirez dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Ya que está el tema, a ver si me podéis ayudar a mí.
> Yo compré este regulador y tengo una soplante que me gustaría conectar a ese regulador y no sé cómo.
> ¿Me podéis dar algunas pautas para la conexión? Gracias.
> ...


Debes poner fotos de el regulador con marca y modelo.. 
Lo mismo para el motor


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Por lo que veo es un motor de inducción monofásico de arranque por condensador. No esperes regular nada ahí.
> Los motores de inducción solo se pueden regular con un variador de frecuencia. Los monofásicos no se sabe muy bien siquiera con eso si se puede...
> 
> Si hubieras consultado el foro antes de comprar, te habrías ahorrado el esfuerzo.
> ...



creo que ese blower viene con 3 velocidades


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> creo que ese blower viene con 3 velocidades


Podría ser, veo muchos cables en la ficha   

Se requiere mucha mas información sobre el motor.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> creo que ese blower viene con 3 velocidades


Es probable, muchos cables lleva. Pero un dimmer no creo que sea opción mas allá de un arranque suave y no sé no sé.


----------



## Ramirez (Abr 10, 2021)

Perdonar ..... esta tarde subo mas fotografias de todo a ver que opinais 👏👏👏👏 muchas gracias por todo chavales


----------



## Ramirez (Abr 10, 2021)

Regulador de aliexpress.( en el la descripción de el producto en aliexpress ponía lo de la foto )


Soplante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2021)

Eso *NO *parece ser un simple dimmer


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso *NO *parece ser un simple dimmer



No es un simple dimmer, es un controlador para motor universal (con carbones) El blower con capacitor es del tipo fase partida


----------



## Scooter (Abr 11, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso *NO *parece ser un simple dimmer


No es un simple...,  es un dimmer complicado.
Pero dimmer igualmente.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 11, 2021)

Pero es un simple dimmer.. conecte la salida de el regulador a la entrada de el motor


----------



## Ramirez (Abr 14, 2021)

Entonces no se podría conectar ?? no hay forma de regular la velocidad con ese regulador?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2021)

No parece. Al menos confiablemente.

Prueba a ver, lo mismo funciona pero yo no estaría muy tranquilo, los motores de inducción se calientan mucho cuando se sube el deslizamiento y se alejan de su velocidad sincrónica


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 14, 2021)

Conecte salida AC de el regulador con AC de el motor....  no entiendo por que no lo conecta.... no se va a quemar el mundo por hacer eso


----------



## capitanp (Abr 14, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Conecte salida AC de el regulador con AC de el motor....  no entiendo por que no lo conecta.... no se va a quemar el mundo por hacer eso


 porque la salida del regulador tiene 5 cables, 1 para tierra 2 para el estator y dos para el colector

y que tiene: un motor de fase partida o simple tipo jaula de ardilla con arranque a capacitor

unas peras con bananas y frutilla


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 14, 2021)

Entonces tienen que decirle al niño que compre un motor sincrono


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2021)

No, motor síncrono es síncrono como su buen nombre indica. Ese seguro que va sincronizado con la red.

Necesitaría un motor universal o de colector, y mofdificar el extractor para que encaje...


----------

